# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Σεμινάριο με θέμα τη διατροφή και τη συμβολή της στην υγεία των πτηνών

## jimk1



----------


## nikolaslo

Νομιζω οτι εδω πρεπει να εχουμε live streaming ....

----------


## jk21

Αρχικα θα ηθελα να γραψω και  εδω , οτι ανεφερα στη σελιδα των δυο συλλογων στο fb 






> Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τους δυο συλλογους , για την τιμητικη προταση τους και να υποσχεθω , πως τοσο με οσα θα αναφερθουν στην εισηγηση μου , οσο και με τις απαντησεις μου σε καθε απορια που θα προκυψει ή ερωτηση επισκεπτων της εκδηλωσης ,θα προσπαθησω να συμβαλλω τεκμηριωμενα ,στην κατανοηση του γιατι και πως η σωστη διατροφη , μπορει να αποτελεσει μαζι με την καθαριοτητα , την πραγματικη προληψη για τα προβληματα υγειας που αντιμετωπιζουν οι φτερωτοι μας φιλοι .Ειναι γνωστο οτι αρεσκομαι σε θεωριες και ερευνες και πραγματι ειναι απαραιτητες σε αρθρογραφιες που φιλοδοξουν να προσφερουν γνωση τεκμηριωμενη , αλλα ανεβαινω στην πατριδα μου τη Θεσσαλια για μια εισηγηση που θα στοχευει στην αμεση πρακτικη πληροφορηση και καλυψη καθε καθημερινου πρακτικου ερωτηματος ενος εκτροφεα .Στο σημειο αυτο , θα ηθελα ακομα μια φορα να ευχαριστησω τους φιλους μου στην Κυπρο , που πρωτοι με εμπιστευθηκανε και μου δωσανε την ευκαιρια της πειρας για μια τετοια εκδηλωση , ωστε αυτη τη φορα να προσπαθησω να ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος , γιατι ουτε ημουν συνηθισμενος σε κατι τετοιο , ουτε ειμαι διατροφολογος , ουτε φυσικα γιατρος αλλα ενας απο εσας και αυτο φιλοδοξω να κανω κατανοητο ... οτι ολοι μας αν θελουμε , μπορουμε να αναζητησουμε και να προσφερουμε το καλυτερο στα φτερωτα φιλαρακια μας ! Σε μια εποχη δυσκολη για τον τοπο ,που το χομπι ερχεται να μας χαλαρωσει απο τις σκοτουρες της καθημερινοτητας ! Τους το χρωσταμε !





Περι των υπολοιπων διαδικαστικων ,  δεν γνωριζω λεπτομερειες για τα διαδικαστικα της διοργανωσης , για να απαντησω στην ερωτηση - προταση  . Να πω μονο οτι τα μελη μας ξερουν τις θεσεις μου ,  θα ηταν ομως χρησιμο να ακουστουν και ερωτηματα επισκεπτων για θεματα που ισως δεν εχουν θιχτει σε δικιες μας συζητησεις και ισως προκυψουν χρησιμα συμπερασματα 


Εγω με τη σειρα μου ανεβαινω να συναντησω φιλους μου ( δημοσιους και μη  :winky:  ) και μελη μας ενεργά ή που μας εχουν ξεχασει .... 


Φιλοδοξω να πεισω , οτι τα σεμιναρια παντα ειναι χρησιμα , αλλα η γνωση δεν χανεται , μονο οταν καποιος μπορει να την αναζητησει και να την συζητησει οπου δεν χανεται ... εκει που αποτυπωνεται , κρινεται , παγιωνεται ή καταρριπτεται  , ανανεωνεται  ....

----------


## jk21

Παραθεσα το αρχειο της παρουσιασης της σημερινης κοινης εκδηλωσης ΛΑΣΥΚ , ΣΥΚΦΕ στην ομαδα μας στο fb (υπαρχει και στις ομαδες των δυο συλλογων ) 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/greekbirdclub/

για οποιον θελει να το κατεβασει 






 Να ευχαριστησω ολα τα παιδια που με τιμησαν με την παρουσια τους και ειδικα οσα ηρθαν απο μακρια (Μακεδονια , Λαμια , Βολο , Τρικαλα ) καθως φυσικα και τα διοικητικα συμβουλια των δυο συλλογων !

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο κ.Δημήτρη , καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι χωρίς άγχος !  :Anim 25:

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Πρόεδρε!

----------


## anonymous

Εγω σημερα συνειδητοποιησα ποσο τυχερος ειμαι ... ποσο τυχεροι ειμαστε ολοι μας!
Καποιοι που δεν ειχαν την τυχη (ή δεν ηθελαν) να μπουν στους κολπους του GBC, τρεχουν να παρακολουθησουν τον Δημητρη χιλιομετρα μακρια.
Εμεις τον εχουμε εδω να μας δινει απλοχερα τις γνωσεις του, την εμπειρια του και την βοηθεια του.
Συγχαρητηρια Δημητρη! ... μαζι με ενα μεγαλο "ευχαριστω"!

----------


## nikolaslo

Και εμεις που δεν θελουμε να συμμετέχουμε στο νεο τροπο ανακρισης πως μπορουμε να δουμε το βιντεο?

----------


## wild15

Μπραβο Δημητρη για μία ακόμη φορά!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη συγχαρητήρια και από εδώ!!!
Είναι τιμή μας που βρίσκεσαι εδώ κοντά μας, όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο Γιώργος, και προσφέρεις με τις γνώσεις σου λύσεις αλλά και βοήθεια σε όλους όσους τα χρειάζονται!

Ελπίζω τώρα που ξεκίνησες να συνεχίσεις δυναμικά και να είσαι ομιλητής και σε άλλες διοργανώσεις!  :Happy0159:

----------


## kentauros1972

*Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## kaper

Χίλια μπράβο στον Δημήτρη και στους συλλόγους για την διοργάνωση του σεμιναρίου....
Ημουν απο τους τυχερούς που μπορεσα να παρακολουθήσω το σεμινάριο μαθαινοντας αρκετα καινουρια πραγματα αλλα ακούγοντας και πολλα γνώριμα και ο λογος δεν ειναι αλλος απο αυτο εδω το FORUM...
Ελπιζω κάποτε να το καταλάβουν κάποιοι πως αυτος εδω ο χωρος μπορει να σου δωσει παραπανω απ οσα νομιζεις...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια 

Χτες αργα το βραδυ στη σελιδα μου στο fb εγραψα το εξης κειμενο 





> Εχουν περασει λιγες ωρες απ την επιστροφη στην Αθηνα και την οικογενεια μου , υστερα απο την πρωινη κοινη εκδηλωση (σεμιναριου ) των ΛΑΣΥΚ και ΣΥΚΦΕ στη Λαρισα . Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τους προεδρους των δυο συλλογων για την τιμητικη προταση τους και τα μελη των δυο συλλογων που με τιμησανε με την παρουσια τους , καποια μαλιστα ταξιδευοντας απο μακρια (Μακεδονια , Λαμια , Βολο , Τρικαλα ) . Υστερα και απο αυτο , που ακολουθησε εκεινο της περασμενης ανοιξης στους φιλους μου στην ομορφη Κυπρο μας , θεωρω πως για μενα κλεινει η προσπαθεια μου να μεταφερω στον οργανωμενο εκτροφικο χωρο , οτι μπορεσα να μαθω αυτα τα χρονια πανω στην διατροφη των πουλιων μας και ειναι πια στο χερι του καθε εκτροφεα να διαβασει , να κρινει και να εφαρμοσει καποια απο αυτα αν θεωρει οτι αξιζει . Θα ειμαι παντα διπλα στον καθε χομπιστα (οργανωμενο και μη ) της ζεστης παρεας του greekbirdclub.com και το ενεργο ενδιαφερον που θα δειξετε για αυτα και αλλα θεματα επισης ενδιαφεροντα που εχουν κατατεθει τοσα χρονια απο αλλα μελη μας , θα κρινει και το αν υπαρχει λογος να αναζητησω προσωπικα και κατι επιπλεον . Το αρχειο της παρουσιασης βρισκεται ηδη ανηρτημενο στις ομαδες των δυο συλλογων και στην ομαδα στο fb του greekbirdclub



Ειναι σαφες νομιζω απο αυτο , οτι δεν φιλοδοξω να σταδιοδρομησω ως καριεριστας σε σεμιναρια  , αφου θεωρω οτι αυτα που εχω να πω , εχουν ηδη ειπωθει στον εκτροφικο χωρο ,τοσο στην αγαπημενη μου Κυπρο , οσο και σε δυο συλλογους που με τιμησαν απο τον Ελλαδικο χωρο  , ο ενας μαλιστα να καλυπτει γεωγραφικα και τους εκτροφεις της ιδιαιτερης πατριδος μου . Στο σεμιναριο αυτο θα υπαρξει βιντεο (και στο αλλο υπηρξε αλλα χαθηκε δυστυχως σημαντικο κομματι απο τεχνικο προβλημα ) και οποιος θελει μπορει να ακουσει οτι ειπωθηκε , μπορει επισης να τα διαβασει πολυ πολυ πιο αναλυτικα εδω μεσα . Εγω ειμαι στο χωρο ακομα , γιατι θελω να ελπιζω οτι μεσα απο αυτο το χωρο και γενικα καθε διαδικτυακο χωρο που εχει ιδεες που σεβονται τα πουλια τοσο στην εκτροφη αλλα και (κυριως ) στη φυση , υπαρχει η μονη ελπιδα διαπαιδαγωγησης των νεων εκτροφεων και μιας νεας καλυτερης ορνιθοκουλτουρας στον τοπο , που σιγουρα και τωρα ισως ειναι λιγο καλυτερη απο παλιοτερα , αλλα οχι οσο θα ηθελα και οσο χρειαζεται για να γινουν οι αλλαγες που ονειρευομαι . Οταν οι οργανωμενοι θα δειξουν εμπρακτα οτι αυτα που ακουστηκαν τους ενδιαφερουν , ισως εχει νοημα στο μελλον καποιο αντιστοιχο σεμιναριο , αν κατι εχω περισσοτερο να πω ή αν αυτο το σεμιναριο ισως σηματοδοτει ευκαιρια προσεγγισης των δυο ελλαδικων ομοσπονδιων του χωρου και εχει συμβολικη σημασια . Δεν αποκλειω το να γινει κατι για τον χωρο των χομπιστων , για το ιδιο το φορουμ , οταν ομως υπαρχουν οι συνθηκες , δηλαδη νεα ατομα και αρκετα που εχουν να ακουσουν τις αποψεις μου , που εσεις ξερετε καλα και συχνα αποτελουν (οταν τις υποστηριζω ενθερμα , αν προκειται για κατι σημαντικο ) και αιτια αρκετοι να δισταζετε να συμμετεχετε ενεργα με την δικια σας διαφοροποιημενη ισως γνωμη .Επιπλεον πολλα πραγματα που καποια απο αυτα ειπωθηκαν στο σεμιναριο πχ κομματια απο τη διατροφη των ιθαγενων στη φυση (που για μενα εχουν θεση και στα καναρινια ) ειναι εν πολλοις δικια σας συνεισφορα σε θεματα οπως η διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση , που κατα τη γνωμη μου εχει σημαντικοτατη αξια παγκοσμιως τοσο σαν θεμα , οσο και στο πως στην πορεια συμπληρωσε ενα απλο αρχικο μικρο αρθρο με καποια λιγα φυτα . Ολοι μαζι εχουμε προσφερει σε αυτο το χωρο και αυτο το χωρο συνολικα και οχι ατομικα πρεπει να ανακαλυψει , αν δεν ξερει ηδη ο εκτροφικος οργανωμενος χωρος , να παρει αλλα και να δωσει , γιατι σε καποιους τομεις γνωσης εχουμε τεραστια κενα

----------


## jimi gats

Συγχαρητήρια JK 21 ,το σεμινάριο ήταν επαγγελματικό..Αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν καποιος επαγγελματιας στο χωρο να το παρακολουθησει γιατι θα είχε να μάθει πολλά που θα τον βοηθουσαν πανω στη δουλειά του...
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτησω αν η παρουσιάση σου θα ανέβει κάπου να την εχουμε ολοι?
Υστερόγραφο:Αποφασισα να συμμετεχω ενεργα πλεον στο φορουμ ,όσο μου το επιτρεπει η καθηνερινοτητα !!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη το αρχειο της παρουσιασης υπαρχει ηδη ανεβασμενο στις ομαδες του ΛΑΣΥΚ και ΣΥΚΦΕ στο facebook ,καθως και στην ομαδα του φορουμ στο fb .Το βιντεο υποθετω θα ανεβει οταν προλαβουν να το ετοιμασουν τα παιδια .Ο ... εικονοληπτης ειναι ο ... κυριος Δοσοπουλος κατα κοσμο του φορουμ , γνωστος και ως ΧΧΧ χαχαχα αλλα ξερω οτι και χτες μετα τη συναντηση και σημερα ειχε πολλες υποχρεωσεις 

Χαιρομαι που θα εισαι ξανα ενεργος κοντα μας 


Περι επαγγελματιων , αν εννοεις εμπορων , δεχομαι μεχρι ενος σημειου οτι λες και ευχομαι να ακολουθησουν ιδεες και αποψεις μου , ειδικα πανω στη συσταση των μιγματων

----------


## oasis

εχεις κανει εξαιρετικη δουλεια!Συγχαρητηρια Δημητρη! περιμενουμε το βιντεο απο τα παιδια

----------


## xXx

Το βίντεο από την παρουσίαση του Δημήτρη μας στη Λάρισα. Άργησα να το φτιάξω λόγω δουλειάς και ζητώ συγγνώμη για αυτό.

----------


## jk21

οπως λεμε και στην Δ.Ο Βασιλη ... πρωτα η οικογενεια και η δουλεια μας και μετα τα του φορουμ !  εγω σε ευχαριστω , γιατι οπως θα δουνε και τα μελη μας , ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο σε χρονικο διαστημα με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται σε αναγκαιο ελευθερο χρονο για να ανεβει στο youtube 

Nα ευχαριστησω για αλλη μια φορα τους δυο συλλογους για την ευκαιρια που μου δωσανε , να μεταφερω τις ιδεες μου στους εκτροφεις των δυο συλλογων , αλλα και σε καθε αλλο εκτροφεα και χομπιστα που θα δει αυτο το βιντεο 


οτι αποριες , αφου το δειτε , τις συζηταμε ...

----------


## legendguards

Πολυ ωραιο σεμηναριο , καλη επαναληψη ,συμπληρωσαμε καποια κενα που ειχαμε
Παρεπιμπτοντως ποτε θα ξανακατεβεις στο νησι ? αλλα πρωτα θα πρεπει να κοιταξω ποτε παιζει η ομαδα και ποτε εχει παιχνιδι ο μικρος

----------


## jk21

αν και πανω κατω η απαντηση εχει δοθει στο ποστ 14 ...  Στην Κυπρο κατεβηκα και ηταν για μενα κατι που θα κρατησω για παντα στην μνημη μου .Δεν ξερω αν βολεψει για τουριστικους λογους , να ερθω ξανα στο ομορφο νησι , αλλα οτι ειχα να προσθεσω στην εκτροφικη σας προσπαθεια , το προσθεσα με την ευκαιρια του σεμιναριου . Στην υποθετικη περιπτωση που κατεβαινα για τον ιδιο λογο κατω , για σενα θα ηταν μια βαρετη επαναληψη , ενω για τους υπολοιπους θα ειχε νοημα , αν οσα ηδη εχουμε πει , αν οσα ειναι γραμμενα απο μενα και αλλα μελη εδω μεσα , τους ειχαν κινησει το ενδιαφερον και υπηρχε λογος να αναλυθουν περισσοτερο .Αν ειχε συμβει αυτο , θα ηταν ορατο εδω μεσα ... Ωραια ειναι τα σεμιναρια  , αλλα  τον ενθουσιασμο της στιγμης , ακολουθει η συνεχιση της συνηθειας στην οποια εχει μαθει ο καθενας . Μακαρι οι εκτροφεις να με διαψευσουν ειτε οσοι ειχαν ερθει σε κεινο το σεμιναριο , ειτε στο παρων ....

----------

